# Final presidential debate discussion thread



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

And

IT'S ABOUT MOTHERFUCKING TIME! 

Finally, I can't stop jumping up and down like a crazed lunatic over these debates

However, before I list the candidates let us do an overreview of the last few debates

There was *Round one *

Obama vs.McCain 

Winner: Obama  

Very exciting and amazing 

Obama managed to wow people McCain was able to hold his own. Truly marvelous.

*Vice presidential debate*
Palin vs. Joe Biden 

Very dull and uninteresing too many laugh out loud at Palin moments who disgraced the graceful debate.

Winner: Joe Biden

*Round *two

Obama vs. McCain 

Same as vice presidential debate

Nothing too WOW  or any such moments and stressing policies.

Winner: Obama 

And now here it is tonight 8:00

FINAL DEBATE 



Obama 

the DOMINATOR



VS.

McCain 

THE INSANE master of PAIN 



THE FINAL BATTLE




WHO WILL TRIUMPH WILL IT BE OBAMA THE BLACK KNIGHT?



Or 

MCCAIN THE MASTER OF PAIN of bein a pain in the ass



TUNE IN TO FIND OUT!


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow you outdid yourself this time Blaze.

However, for Obama to truly win the debate he needs to bring a glass of water and turn it into Sam Adams Lager.  If he can do that, he'll win over the masses faster than Michael Moore running to the snack bar or Ann Coulter writing an anti-Muslim essay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2008)

your photoshopping skills have improved alot 


i say obama got this in the bag


----------



## Batman (Oct 15, 2008)

lol The McCain Pain pic is hilarious


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain claimed he's going to kick -insert profanity here- in the debate.  I expect something completely unremarkable.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2008)

mccain pain


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama already has votes? 

Closing poll until appropriate time.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

That Akatsuki Mccain pic makes me thing of all his different personas


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

> Obama already has votes?


LMFAO

The debate is at 3:00am here and i am stading unsleep for it!!
GO OBAMA!!!


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 15, 2008)

six paths of mccain...I actually lol'd


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> six paths of mccain...I actually lol'd



then is obama kirabee?


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 15, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> LMFAO
> 
> The debate is at 3:00am here and i am stading unsleep for it!!
> GO OBAMA!!!



2am for me. Too bad I have to get up early tomorrow so I can't stay up and watch it.

I'll have to form my judgement based on what Stewart and COlbert say tomorrow.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 15, 2008)

hammer said:


> then is obama kirabee?



its because hes black...isnt it


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> its because hes black...isnt it



yes 

but kria bee is >manga so


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

i predict:


----------



## Republican (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll have to form my opinion based on what two well-known liberals say tomorrow...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

You beat me to the punch again!  oh well


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 15, 2008)

I think its pretty clear that in a debate between Democrats and Republicans, big business wins and the voter losers.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain seems intent on bringing up Ayers in the debate. Just watch it backfire on him. Obama is already prepared to respond if McCain does. The McCain campaign needs to realize that no one cares; which is evident by the polls.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

the 6 paths of McCain, Maverick Ninja. 

Tonights Debate is about the economy, so this may be it for McCain unless he manages to pull out some hardcore timeframes and specifics on what gets cut. Other than that, he's fucked if he cannot do this.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 15, 2008)

I seriously pity the people who actually watch the debate with the false assumption that it will be interesting.

Honestly I just want the goddamn election to be over so we don't have to listen to marathons of retarded politcal ads that are basically monotonous shitty catfights


----------



## Republican (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope that all the Obama this and McCain that threads die down so there can be more interesting crap to discuss in here...


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

Well it's your choice to discuss these threads Republican. If you wish to talk about something else, you can make a thread someplace else and discuss what you like.


----------



## iLurk (Oct 15, 2008)

Republican said:


> I hope that all the Obama this and McCain that threads die down so there can be more interesting crap to discuss in here...



Oh boy, if you think there are interesting threads in the Cafe, you are certainly mistaken.

99% of threads in here are either: 

1) Guys getting their dicks chopped off
2) Women getting their face slapped by dicks
3) Weird-ass an hero stories
4) Child pornography (people getting caught, etc)
5) Ridiculous articles that gets hundreds of posts.

I just realized that my dickslapping thread got locked.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

iLurk said:


> Oh boy, if you think there are interesting threads in the Cafe, you are certainly mistaken.
> 
> 99% of threads in here are either:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I couldn't figure out why...


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

10 more minutespek


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama won hands down. 

Oh wait! Has it started yet?!


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Obama won hands down.
> 
> Oh wait! Has it started yet?!



It has...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l63SRpGXBHE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

here's the link

And so it begins 

I hope this will help me make up my mind.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain's economic explanation

But I really hope he would stop stating the obvious


----------



## Xyfar (Oct 15, 2008)

My god, it's already all bullshit. It just started and the questions are not being directly answered.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

They are hurting and they are angry.

They are angry.

Angry.

Geez. Thanks McCain.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

MCCain is so full of shit, what is this Joe shit he's going on about?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

I didn't understand the joke...


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Rage said:


> MCCain is so full of shit, what is this Joe shit he's going on about?



In fairness to McCain I am watching him more than Obama because he is more entertaining. Obama is booooooooooring. He holds my interest for less than a femtosecond.

Oh Obama's on rig......hey look a squirrel!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

They are saying the same things they did last time


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain is going aggressive. And he is Failin' like Palin. 

He said "redistributive the wealth" like a dozen times and he is getting flustered. Oh my.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain is off to a bad start already...


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

That was kind of funny...McCain tried a joke and failed.

/wompf


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rage said:


> MCCain is so full of shit, what is this Joe shit he's going on about?



A Plumber named Joe, who is going into buisness for himself was talking to Obama yesterday and said "your going to raise taxes on my buisness". His Plumbing Buisness makes brings in more than 250,000 a year, so yeah Obama's plan is going to raise his taxes. He said this to Obama while he was walking down the street, of course it was on camera ect.

Obama's response to that was "I don't want to tax your success, I just want to spread the wealth around."


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Too bad neither of them will actually debate.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

^^

What joke?

I am not really watching because The Cell is on as well and the intestine part is coming up.


----------



## Xyfar (Oct 15, 2008)

How immature, if we don't want taxes, why would we tax people!!

What a total moron.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

God McCain's jokes suck


----------



## Xyfar (Oct 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> God McCain's jokes suck



Plus, I don't think anyone is really in the mood to hear jokes in a debate.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Xyfar said:


> Plus, I don't think anyone is really in the mood to hear jokes in a debate.



Especially jokes he has reused the last dozen times.

Can't blame him though...he tends to forget these things. 

Each jokes a new one to him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2008)

Xyfar said:


> Plus, I don't think anyone is really in the mood to hear jokes in a debate.



They might be if they were funny, but that was a pretty cheap shot he took "If you wanted to run against Bush you should have run four years ago," what happened to McCain's I am running a clean game?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain's winning though.  That "run against Bush" comment was very commendable.

Also you guys can't talk about them debating, you aren't talking about the debate.  Your just pulling classic BoG fashion and making fun of the petty things about the candidates (mostly McCain)



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They might be if they were funny, but that was a pretty cheap shot he took "If you wanted to run against Bush you should have run four years ago," what happened to McCain's I am running a clean game?



Stop posting the same subject I post right before I post it.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL Obama made a good joke


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is the problem with raising taxes on small buisness. Taxes are applied to the top line, not the bottom line. Most businesses take years before they turn a profit. If you raise taxes on those new small businesses they fold up quick because they'll loose even more money.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama is mugging the hell out of McCain



strongarm85 said:


> Here is the problem with raising taxes on small buisness. Taxes are applied to the top line, not the bottom line. Most businesses take years before they turn a profit. If you raise taxes on those new small businesses they fold up quick because they'll loose even more money.



We've already analyzed the problem, what they're giving is the solution.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2008)

mccain is lyin like a bitch


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain stop DODGING!!!


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

He is dodging. This is what his last attack is? Thats kind of sad. If he tries to dodge and attack with whatever, then he is going to lose.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama dodged the negative campaign question too.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah they both dodged, thats annoying.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

He didn't quite dodge it, he was nicked in the side.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Well in fairness to both, you cannot answer the negative campaign question without sounding like a douche.

Yes = You are an asshole.
No = You lied in the campaign.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL 

Obama's spanking McCain's ass 

Like this


----------



## Harmonie (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain getting onto _Obama_ for negative attack ads?

LOL.

That is funny. Too funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2008)

As soon as Mccain said "Im proud of the people at our rallys" that line dropped like mutha


----------



## Draffut (Oct 15, 2008)

Is this being broadcast live on the internet anywhere? (I don't have TV)


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't like how Obama is kind of drifting while he speaks. He needs to find his focus.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

And there it is, the ACORN attack


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

This isn't really a discussion so much as it is a "Bash McCain rally" 

I actually wish BI were here
I didn't know McCain was left-handed though


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread is getting kind of nauseating with the Obama stink. Can we tone it down a teeny bit?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Is this being broadcast live on the internet anywhere? (I don't have TV)



Here:

AnimeTake


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

As. Now he's focoused. But I think people will still question his connections. 

Let's see if Mccain can bring out the fear card now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> This thread is getting kind of nauseating with the Obama stink. Can we tone it down a teeny bit?



This is cafe. More importantly this is the "news section" of the Cafe. This whole section of forum is the general meeting place of all the Liberal trolls on NF. This is as tame as any political thread on this section of the forum will ever be.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

> This is cafe. More importantly this is the "news section" of the Cafe. This whole section of forum is the general meeting place of all the Liberal trolls on NF. This is as tame as any political thread on this section of the forum will ever be.


Not only the liberals, there are die hard conservatives too. Like BI.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

He just asked why Biden is better than Palin


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Not only the liberals, there are die hard conservatives too. Like BI.



The verb being used there is Troll. There arn't any conservative trolls on this section of the forum.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

Freudian slip on McCain's side. I heard Breasts


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't understand why someone as smart and liberal as Mccain would pick Sarah Palin as vp. She's a liability at best.



> There arn't any conservative trolls on this section of the forum.


BI can troll at times. A higher class of troll, but still.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

This was a great question.  Now we get to the final point of the VPs and why they were picked.  McCain knows about Obama's popularity, it's why he's been on the defense this whole debate.  It's the same reason he picked Sarah Palin, as a cliche or money in the banks for a last resort.  He just got lucky that she was even in office or it would've been a K.O. for him right there.

Obama just stated why he picked Biden, on the offensive, and that gave him a temporary lead.  You see how McCain cannot argue about Obama when he states he wants and consults with Dems and Republicans, he may be an ummovable object when someone tries to push but he has no bite.  All Obama has to do is use that prodigious rhetoric of his and it'll be easy for him to win.  I don't know where this recent stuttering problem is coming from though.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> The verb being used there is Troll. There arn't any conservative trolls on this section of the forum.



Wait what?!??

No conservative trolls? Then what is BelieveIt!?????


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Wait what?!??
> 
> No conservative trolls? Then what is BelieveIt!?????



Is he a  liberal Troll? :rofl:rofl


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2008)

It's just sad that McCain can't ever stay positive when talking about Obama and Biden. Obama didn't even say crap about Palin and yet McCain blasted Biden.

Classless


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

If McCain attacks on each turn, its not going to look good for him. Also, the rage meter on McCain is rising.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Can we focus on the debate now please?

Too much drama leads to locked threads and banned instigators.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama began weak, and now is gaining his footing. The opposite for McCain.

But I still doubt a clear cut winner at the end. 

As for Biden, I think that choice of VP answers the question of his judgment, while Palin raises doubts about McCain's. Obviously it was a political stunt, but nearsighted.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

The venezuelan oil thing is not gonna happen. There is no fucking way in hell that Chavez will let anyone near his oil unless you start a war or suck his dick.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Wait what?!??
> 
> No conservative trolls? Then what is BelieveIt!?????



He's not a regular here. Hell I post more in this section than he does.  The only purpose he serves is feeding the liberal trolls in this section.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

If we do offshore oil now, its not gonna get us oil immediately. There is a 15% chance of finding a place to get oil or not.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

And McCain starts studdering about with money numbers. Free Trade with Cocaine eh McCain?


----------



## Euraj (Oct 15, 2008)

Shoot, I thought McCain would be trying to duke it out this time around with how boring everyone has said their last debates were.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2008)

Garlock said:


> If we do offshore oil now, its not gonna get us oil immediately. There is a 15% chance of finding a place to get oil or not.



Its a hell of a lot better than no chance of finding a place to get oil. There are hundreds of deployable rigs out there that can be set up. If only 15% of them find oil than its no a problem.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

The only thing that Columbia is ever gonna let us have within the next year is white dust

McCain is challenging Obama to damn-near travel the world.  To distract from domestic issues?


FUCK YEAH, ENERGY TALK


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I think BI is pretty intelligent. Even though I disagree with him. 

I love the off shore drilling topic. We can reduce our dependence on foreign oil by a small percentage in 10-20 years. Too bad by then we'll need even more oil.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

Euraj said:


> Shoot, I thought McCain would be trying to duke it out this time around with how boring everyone has said their last debates were.



Will we see some boxing? ?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama is sliding off focus just as bad as McCain tonight. I was expecting him to debate better than this.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Will we see some boxing? ?



He has already thrown a couple "Joe"s and "redistribute the wealth"s at Obama.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

I also love the topic of terrorist negotiation. 

Because somehow if we speak to somebody on a civil level without preconditions, we support them and we lose the battle against them.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

joy health care discussion


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

I swear to God, if McCain mentions America's pain one more time


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Rage said:


> I swear to God, if McCain mentions America's pain one more time



Maybe the real Pain will bless us with His presence.

Amen.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

My one problem is that McCain will not look at Obama again


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> I also love the topic of terrorist negotiation.
> 
> Because somehow if we speak to somebody on a civil level without preconditions, we support them and we lose the battle against them.



Oh how I wish I would be able to be in the mind of a senior like McCain for a day and understand what they're thinking.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL 

McCain's face when Obama adressed Joe the plumber :rofl 

  

He's like "Excuse me?"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> I think BI is pretty intelligent. Even though I disagree with him.
> 
> I love the off shore drilling topic. We can reduce our dependence on foreign oil by a small percentage in 10-20 years. Too bad by then we'll need even more oil.



Stop cutting corners.  I think he's made it pretty obvious there will be some investments in alternative energy sources.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain after Vietnam thought that we lost the war. The war was a losing battle regardless. 
This is why he is called a warmonger, he will STAY THERE until the job gets done


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

> Stop cutting corners. I think he's made it pretty obvious there will be some investments in alternative energy sources.


BUT, he is emphasizing the drilling.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

ZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZzzZzZzZ

Woah! What happened?!?!?

I fell asleep for a min...ZzZzZzZzZzZ


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

OMFG

OBAMA IS *OWNING*


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain...... 

LOOK 

OBAMA

IN

THE


EYE


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

This is going to go bad with the Roe V Wade


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> McCain......
> 
> LOOK
> 
> ...



McCain: "Must...look...*that one*...in the...eye."

*turns head*

McCain: "Hssssssssssssssssh! It burns, it burns! The hope burns!"


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

John McCain would like to avoid this topic like he avoids Obama's gaze.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> BUT, he is emphasizing the drilling.



Because he's responding to question, staying on topic.  That's why I said "It's pretty clear" and not "Obama just said"


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain looks like a fucking kamikaze! He is decided to kill himself trying to take Obama with him!

And the best is that Obama is absolutly untouched. While McCain just try to take Obama with him, Obama is just worry to talk about his politics.

McCain said that he cant control the oppinion of all his supporters and his rage was flowing out of his body!


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL 

McCain's afraid if he looks Obama in the eye he,ll be *CHANGED* 

By the one who shouts *CHANGE*


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

> Because he's responding to question, staying on topic. That's why I said "It's pretty clear" and not "Obama just said"


Not only in this debate, but his whole campaign he has emphasized drilling, and only mentioned "all that good stuff".

I'm fully aware he is going to support it, but delivering the message is half the battle.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

He is studdering while trying to position himself in an attacking position. And there is the truth.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain has the marker out. 

He is going to draw angry eyebrows on his head. 

><


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

For some reason I sense McCain's rage rising  

? 

My scouter is reading a rage that may be over 5000


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Than God it's almost over.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Again I cant decide, though Obamas pro abortion position appeals to me, I dont like kids....


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Last question, don't be dull.



~M~ said:


> Not only in this debate, but his whole campaign he has emphasized drilling, and only mentioned "all that good stuff".
> 
> I'm fully aware he is going to support it, but delivering the message is half the battle.



Offshore drilling to decrease dependence on foreign oil, yes that's his whole policy.  However I still think it's quite clear that he plans on finding an alternative energy source all together, especially since he is "green"


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Pro-abortion is such a horrendous term. Which is why it is called pro-choice.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Another debate that McCain did not over shine

He tied at best


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Pro choice pro abortion same difference, its just a matter of semantics.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

:S 

John McCain's education plan is kind of vague.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Agreed. *sigh*

LOL my bird is laughing his head off.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> Pro choice pro abortion same difference, its just a matter of semantics.



Aha! But semantics make a big difference in perception and connotation my dear Watson.


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

looks like tonight was angry/snide mccain, so i think he lost as that is just not what people want


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Aha! But semantics make a big difference in perception and connotation my dear Watson.



Barack Obama

Barack _Hussein _ Obama


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Barack Obama
> 
> Barack _Hussein _ Obama



Exacta!


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Pro-abortion is such a horrendous term. Which is why it is called pro-choice.



Just like Pro-life is better than Anti-choice


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Aha! But semantics make a big difference in perception and connotation my dear Watson.



You are correct Sherlock.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

~M~ said:


> :S
> 
> John McCain's education plan is kind of vague.



Everything is vague in McCain's plans.

I love how didactic is Obama in his explanations


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Another failed joke, this time Obama didn't even look at him:rofl


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Another failed joke, this time Obama didn't even look at him:rofl



I think you are looking too hard for these "jokes."


----------



## Draffut (Oct 15, 2008)

"Who supports vouchers"

"Who supports vouchers"

"Who supports vouchers"

Let the man talk without interrupting him McCain.  Jeez.


----------



## shirish (Oct 15, 2008)

Some serious ass pwning did Obama do 

But Mc Cain seemed more composed. More than last time at least.

But still, Obama was awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2008)

Barack won, not by a wide margin, but wider than the last two debates. 

Barack started off rambling, and got his focus later to attack John McCain. 

John came off snide, vague, and stale. He tried to bring out the fear tactics, and he failed at that. Most of the time he was on the defense.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain just got owned this debate

Jesus Christ 

Awful...


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Well that was a boring end to another boring debate.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 15, 2008)

Man the VP debate was the best *sigh*


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama won... This election is in Obamas palm.


----------



## shirish (Oct 15, 2008)

Mc Cain has just one good thing left.


His wife 

Spiffing hot mate


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

The funniest joke of the night was made by a Texas Moderator about his mother's old time sayings.

How dull.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

I think this debate was the most fun of all (the system helped).

But Obama did a HOLY SHIT OWNING


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2008)

Another debate, another clusterfuck. Hang both of them. Fuck this broken system.


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

well congrats President Obama, now we just need to see how badly the GOP flames out on Novemeber 4th


----------



## Tayuya (Oct 15, 2008)

Being in favor of Obama, I tried to be fair in judging this debate as much as possible. After watching all of it, I must say that I think Obama won; not just by his proposals, but by how each candidate acted during the debate. McCain was too aggressive throughout the debate, and I feel it just made him look bad overall.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny CNN seems to think this was McCain's best debate.

And they say CNN is liberal, the Huffington Post NarutoForums are much worse.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

CNN imo was the most independent of all the stations

MSNBC is highly liberal though Xion


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

Well lets see what the polls say. Tomorrow is also McCain on Letterman!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Another debate, another clusterfuck. Hang both of them. Fuck this broken system.



They should just gather all the money in the US and throw it out the windows on the streets and let everyone sort shit out on their own tbh. The remaining survivors will figure out what to do.


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2008)

Mm.. I'm leaning toward Joe the Plumber. He is my hero and he deserves my vote.

Joe the Plumber for president!


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

Garlock said:


> Well lets see what the polls say. Tomorrow is also McCain on Letterman!


 
i hear letterman is still pissed, wonder how well that will go down


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain pwned this debate, and he knocked Obama out.

He called Obama out, finally, on his stupid moronic policies, he called him out on his questionable associations, and he utterly clowned him in front of the American people. He showed that Obama was a liar. Obama lied over and over tonight. He stuttered. He made no sense. He showed his indecisiveness and incompetence. He proved himself to be a Marxist who believes in the redistribution of wealth and class warfare.

McCain won. Now it's time to turn up the heat and try to get enough votes to win. I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

Tayuya said:


> Being in favor of Obama, I tried to be fair in judging this debate as much as possible. After watching all of it, I must say that I think Obama won; not just by his proposals, but by how each candidate acted during the debate. McCain was too aggressive throughout the debate, and I feel it just made him look bad overall.



McCain said that he can't control if there are "one or two" ( ) radical supporters within the mass and then acted like a raging hooligan

I saw this kind of expresion in McCain lot of times tonight:


Im still scared...

I don't know if i can sleep now


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2008)

YEAH! JOE THE PLUMBER ON CBS NOW!!

Edit: Nevermind. They aparentally told him to GTFO and wait for the webcast.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> McCain pwned this debate, and he knocked Obama out.
> 
> He called Obama out, finally, on his stupid moronic policies, he called him out on his questionable associations, and he utterly clowned him in front of the American people. He showed that Obama was a liar. Obama lied over and over tonight. He stuttered. He make no sense. He showed his indecisiveness and incompetence. He proved himself to be a Marxist who believes in the redistribution of wealth and class warfare.
> 
> McCain won. Now it's time to turn up the heat and try to get enough votes to win. I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years.


Translation: BLARGH I HATE ^ (use bro)!
God's will? You fucking blasphemous clown.


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 15, 2008)

I think McCain spent too much time on the attack and not enough time laying out his economic plans. But they both had their moments.

McCain's I'm Not Bust statement comes to mind,

but so does Obama's wtf pwning "Zero." statement.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao5V66m5FaA[/YOUTUBE]

Zero? This is Madness?

Madness? THIS IS OBAMA!!!


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

> I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years.


I wonder what will you do WHEN Obama will become president.

Will you lose your faith?

Will you become muslim?

Maybe...  a bomb-man?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> McCain pwned this debate, and he knocked Obama out.
> 
> He called Obama out, finally, on his stupid moronic policies, he called him out on his questionable associations, and he utterly clowned him in front of the American people. He showed that Obama was a liar. Obama lied over and over tonight. He stuttered. He make no sense. He showed his indecisiveness and incompetence. He proved himself to be a Marxist who believes in the redistribution of wealth and class warfare.
> 
> McCain won. Now it's time to turn up the heat and try to get enough votes to win. I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years.




Were you watching the debate in Bizarro world or something?  I didn't see you here.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

In terms of Presentation, and of Command and Assertion, McCain won hands down...I'm not gonna dispute that...McCAin just stomped all over Obama about the "repudiation" bullshit...and Obama let him roll over him...MCCain was so much more aggressive and offensive, and Obama just let McCAin get free hits...

Obama was too gentle, too soft on McCain's responses...especially where MccAin demanded OBama to repudiate what Jon Lewis Said about McCain and Palin being compared to the racist George Wallace back in the 60s...McCain wanted an aplogy from OBama from statement made from somebody OUTSIDE Obama's campaign staff....

The part THAT FUCKING PISSED ME OFF, and made me curse at the T.V screen, was when OBama didn't demand MCCAIN TO REPUDIATE SARAH PALIN"s COMMENT "Obama pals around with terrorist"...he let such a golden opportunity go by...he had McCAin by the balls, he had the opportunity to put that "terrorist" bullshit to rest... and he let it slip. 

Of course Obama is better than McCain and Palin in so many ways, and shouldn't go down to their disgusting level, but Obama should that he wasn't willing to strike back if hit. 

I'd have to say that they dodged the questions AGAIN...though as usual Obama gave more specifics and more details of his plans...but the strength behind those details,in my opinion, waned. 

I don't know, but it's possible the "battleground" states i.e Virginia, Missiouri, North Carolina, Nevada, and OHio, might see a sharper increase in McCain support. 

MccAin was strong, and went on the offensive, OBama came in on the defense, got hit hard a few times, and unfortunately, he either didn't hit back or his responses were weak. 

I hate to say it, but I really think McCAin won this...I'm still vote for OBama FYI.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 15, 2008)

I welcome our black overlord Obama


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> In terms of Presentation, and of Command and Assertion, McCain won hands down...I'm not gonna dispute that...McCAin just stomped all over Obama about the "repudiation" bullshit...and Obama let him roll over him...MCCain was so much more aggressive and offensive, and Obama just let McCAin get free hits...
> 
> Obama was too gentle, too soft on McCain's responses...especially where MccAin demanded OBama to repudiate what Jon Lewis Said about McCain and Palin being compared to the racist George Wallace back in the 60s...McCain wanted an aplogy from OBama from statement made from somebody OUTSIDE Obama's campaign staff....
> 
> ...



I disagree.

It's imposible to win a chess match with thai-boxing.

Obama just didn't want to throw bullshit. He is there to fix America's problem, not to humillate an already defeated rival.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> McCain just got owned this debate
> 
> Jesus Christ
> 
> Awful...



Awful to who? BI? That would make it good for the rest of us.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yea I forgot to mention that MccAin is a condescending bastard. 

He had the look of hate, the look of complete and utter disdain and contempt, you could read it all over his body language...the way he talked down to Obama like an ELITIST is downright disgusting.


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2008)

Grandia said:


> I welcome our black overlord Obama



His facial expressions got a little annoying after awhile. He seemed to look haughty and came off complacent.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2008)

McCain did pretty good in the first half of the debate. 

Best line from each candidate ...

*McCain:* "I'm not George Bush. If you want to run against President Bush. You should have ran 4 years ago."

I lol'd at his facial expression when Obama said zero fees. 

*Obama:* His reply to his relationship with Ayers question.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> McCain pwned this debate, and he knocked Obama out.
> 
> He called Obama out, finally, on his stupid moronic policies, he called him out on his questionable associations, and he utterly clowned him in front of the American people. He showed that Obama was a liar. Obama lied over and over tonight. He stuttered. He make no sense. He showed his indecisiveness and incompetence. He proved himself to be a Marxist who believes in the redistribution of wealth and class warfare.
> 
> McCain won. Now it's time to turn up the heat and try to get enough votes to win. *I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years*.



Dude, do you even know what God's will is or isn't that just what you want? I hate it when people act like this is God's will or whatever. You don't know what God wants, who isn't to say that God actually wants Obama to win, huh?

So yeah, don't ever say that again unless GOD is actually talking to you and by the way, what debate did you watch? Obama was cool, collected and a leader while mcCain sounded like a mad dog and a condescending jackass.

@LoudAGreat: Obama being soft is called being level-headed, collected, focused, and not acting like someone who has rabies and can only use attacks to discredit his opponent instead of his own policies.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> I disagree.
> 
> It's imposible to win a chess match with thai-boxing.
> 
> Obama just didn't want to throw bullshit. He is there to fix America's problem, not to humillate an already defeated rival.



I ca nsee why you disagree, but I, personally, wanted to see Obama to wtf rape stomp McCain with attacks...i didn't see that, and I saw a rather defensive OBama..

Obama kept his cool, he stayed reserved and completely respectful of McCain, where as McCain looked like Darth Sidious, but you know, McCain looked too tough and OBama too reserved..he had to have more fight in him, but his fight was rather limited.

I bitterly dislike Palin and McCain, and I wanted to see some dirt get thrown back. This rational maybe flawed...but hey I HAD MY OWN DESIRES AND EXPECTATIONS...they weren't met though...nonetheless OBama is the better champ.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

Someone to enable the fucking thread's pool?



> I ca nsee why you disagree, but I, personally, wanted to Obama to wtf rape stomp McCain with attacks...i didn't see that, and I saw a rather defensive OBama..
> 
> Obama kept his cool, he stayed reserved and completely respectful of McCain, where as McCain looked like Darth Sidious, but you know, McCain looked too tough and OBama too reserved..he had to have more fight in him, but his fight was rather limited.


I understand you very well.

I think everyone wanted Obama to say something which made McCain shut the F up forever and ever.

But that doesnt mean it was the best.

I want Obama as president. With the trust and the vote of as much people as possible.

We won't care for McCain shitty attacks then.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2008)

Why are there already gifs of McCain's expresssions?


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> He called Obama out, finally, on his stupid moronic policies,



What policies?



Believe It! said:


> he called him out on his questionable associations, and he utterly clowned him in front of the American people.



Obama explained those associations, and Obama didn't even have to use McCain's association with Keating to defend himself.



Believe It! said:


> He showed that Obama was a liar. Obama lied over and over tonight.



What did he lie on? 



Believe It! said:


> McCain won. Now it's time to turn up the heat and try to get enough votes to win. I pray that God's will be done, and I hope His will is that McCain become President so American can survive for at least four more years.



4 years? By the looks of how angry McCain was during the debate it looked like McCain was going to get a heart attack. If McCain can survive for 2 years he?s lucky.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Oct 15, 2008)

Sig. Nuff said.


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> I ca nsee why you disagree, but I, personally, wanted to see Obama to wtf rape stomp McCain with attacks...i didn't see that, and I saw a rather defensive OBama..
> 
> Obama kept his cool, he stayed reserved and completely respectful of McCain, where as McCain looked like Darth Sidious, but you know, McCain looked too tough and OBama too reserved..he had to have more fight in him, but his fight was rather limited.
> 
> I bitterly dislike Palin and McCain, and I wanted to see some dirt get thrown back. This rational maybe flawed...but hey I HAD MY OWN DESIRES AND EXPECTATIONS...they weren't met though...nonetheless OBama is the better champ.


 

Here's the thing though in a debate stomping someone is very subtle and it's not like OBama's going to pick up a chair and beat McCain with it (though maybe SNL should do that in a skit.....)

Obama beat McCain badly, he got McCain  angry, he got McCain to become snide and condesending. Look at the snap polls, Obama won easily.


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2008)

Uhhh...WHY AREN'T THE POLLS WORKING?? HELLLLOOOOO!!!!



			
				EpsyloN said:
			
		

> I understand you very well.
> 
> I think everyone wanted Obama to say something which made McCain shut the F up forever and ever.
> 
> ...



True, very true...

I've never been so amped and excited for one day to pass. November 4th, I have to say, Is the one day, more than any other day so far, that I am truly looking forward to.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

According to some flash polls, Obama gained more from this from the independant base than the republicans could gain. All we need now is a secure victory in Virginia and the Republicans are finished.

Sorry Believe It, but unfortunately, it seems like your claim that McCain won could only come from your opinion that his attacks might have done something in the beginning, but not do much as he started faltering like his blood pressure in the end. 

Remember, its the INDEPENDENTS that like you after the debate that count. NOT what the party puts in the polls.


----------



## MOTO (Oct 15, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Obama was too gentle, too soft on McCain's responses...especially where MccAin demanded OBama to repudiate what Jon Lewis Said about McCain and Palin being compared to the racist George Wallace back in the 60s...McCain wanted an aplogy from OBama from statement made from somebody OUTSIDE Obama's campaign staff....
> 
> The part THAT FUCKING PISSED ME OFF, and made me curse at the T.V screen, was when OBama didn't demand MCCAIN TO REPUDIATE SARAH PALIN"s COMMENT "Obama pals around with terrorist"...he let such a golden opportunity go by...he had McCAin by the balls, he had the opportunity to put that "terrorist" bullshit to rest... and he let it slip.


I actually felt that Obama did quite well on that particular question about the negativity of the 2 campaigns. Obama's initial answer was great because he reinforce the importance of the issues and the people. He simply stated that the issues at hand were more important than what is going on between the two campaigns. And McCain really failed here because he presented himself in such an angry and unpleasant manner; constantly complaining about the Lewis comment, instead of focusing on the issues and the people. McCain was just whining, which was annoying. In the conclusion of the Ayers comment, McCain went on about how his campaign really cares about the economic crisis the people are facing. Well that was such an idiotic, ridiculous, and hypocritical statement. The past week, the central focus of his campaign was Obama's association with Ayers; therefore it's abolutely ridiculous for him to claim he cares about the economic crisis the people are facing. Considering the fact he said that right after whining about the negativity from Obama's campaign and the Lewis comment, the central focus was all about him and not the people; so for him to say our campaign deeply cares about the economy and people was ridiculous.

And no I'm not saying Obama won, but in that particular section about negativity and Obama's associations, McCain looked really bad there, I felt.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.



Because americans want to see who controls better the economy and their country, not who throw shit to the other's face better.

No one but you (and possibily Believe It) believe how could you think someone can win a presidential debate with a face full of rage, talking only shit about the other.


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.


 
some how I don't think we watch the same debate.

And I have proof 



HOLY HELL.


*CNN instapoll of people that watched the debate:* 
Obama: 58% 
McCain: 31%

CNN Favorables:  
              Before debate    After debate 
Obama    63%                       66% 
McCain    51%                       49%

CNN: Who spent more time attacking?
Obama 7% 
McCain 80%

(cnn stuff isn't online yet but it's been on tv)


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.



I'll give the first part to McCain, but clearly it started sounding like a little schoolyard counciling session when they started saying shit like "U SAID THIS, U RONG! NO U RONG! NO U!" Now, looking at the flow. Obama somehow came above after the debate progressed if you pay attention carefully. He started gaining momentum and started to get into McCain's nerves. When a Man starts studdering numbers like McCain did, that is proof that you are working some voodoo right. Now, Obama did not attack as much as he should have, but the tactic came off well in the sense that McCain seems overly aggressive, something that could be portrayed more into his so called "War Mongering" persona. This can be a bad thing for McCain.

All McCain has left is Letterman tomorrow, and a few rallies... It is starting to look bad for McCain


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.



1. Attack does not equate substance and factcheck.org will agree with me
2. By McCain attacking Obama half-truths all the damn time, he made himself look condescending and like a mad dog. on the opposite, Obama's composure made him look more like a president
3. He owned Obama in the economics? To be honest, neither have owned the other in terms of economics.
4. And finally, Obama actually had McCain pissed off the entire time because he wouldn't crack against McCain and thus making the latter look even more like a jackass.


----------



## iander (Oct 15, 2008)

Obama won pretty soundly in my opinion.  He stayed cool and laid out his policies and talked about what was important.  McCain was on the attack the entire time and he looked angry and too negative.  Obama said it well when he said that Americans dont care about our hurt feelings, they want to here about issues that affect them.  Obama corrected the record on McCains lies and accusations which at one point even made McCain freeze.  Yes I wanted Obama to really hit McCain over the head with the racism that has come out in his rallies (btw I cannot believe McCain said he is proud of all the people that come to his rallies, that is truly despicable).  Obama could have been more aggressive but I understand his strategy.  Keep it cool and talk about the issues and it will resonate with Americans.  McCain talking negative about nonsense issues will not help him.  Palin is a role model for women now?  McCain is done for at this point.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

After all these debates are to see WHO will handle the next presidency better, not who can throw shit better than the other person. If you want a shit throwing contest, go watch UFC. I hear that the Forrest Griffin and Rampage Jackson fight is pretty decent


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

Survey USA just released a poll further supporting OBama winning by almost 2:1




Sorry Joe but Obama won


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

drache said:


> *CNN instapoll of people that watched the debate:*
> Obama: 58%
> McCain: 31%
> 
> ...


OH
MY
FUCKING
GODDESS



This is also a proof of Believe It's God is Fail?


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 15, 2008)

drache said:


> he got McCain  angry, he got McCain to become snide and condesending. Look at the snap polls, Obama won easily.



lol, unfortunately for McCain it doesn't take much to get him to become "snide and condescending" considering he's been that way in every debate.

As for my debate highlights, I absolutely hated the part about the ad campaigns each candidate was running, it suddenly turned from an event where the potential presidential would be's tell us what they want to achieve and their policies to a "poor me, you hurt my feelings with your ads, appologize now or I won't love you anymore," this was especially apparent with McCain's reaction to the matter. The guy looked liked he was going to cry or something, and really I think he's old enough to have the gull to suck it up and acknowledge it's all politics as usual. FYI I totally lol'ed when McCain claimed all of Obama's adds were smears against his campaign and the reverse wasn't true of himself. I've seen some Obama smear ads against McCain, but I've also seen ones all about his policies and what he wishes to do, I have yet to see a McCain add where he doesn't take a jab at Obama at least once.

Another big highlight was the economy discussion about the infamous "Joe the plumber" I couldn't help but crack up at McCain's reaction when he thought he got Obama with his remarks on taxing Joe the plumber when Obama directly told Joe he would not be taxed. McCain continued to lose points with me when he felt that "sharing the wealth" should not be done, in other words in typical Republican ideology "the rich get richer" and to hell with everyone else.

Overall this debate was a vast improvement on structure and responses as oppose to the previous two. The moderator's name has slipped my mind, but he asked some great thought provoking questions that were new and different thus keeping both candidates from regurgitating responses from the previous debates. I liked this debate very much, but honestly McNasty's facial expressions got beyond annoying. I swear the guy might as well have been rolling his eyes every time Obama said something. Really, grow up, you've been trying to get elected as president how many times now? You'd think he'd know better, but I guess he's just that arrogant.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> I can't believe how many people here actually think Obama owned McCain. You all did pay close attention to the debate didn't you? McCain had Obama against the wall throughout most of the night and was in the offense the entire time. McCain even attacked and owned Obama when debating about his weakest subject, economics. I am amazed at how well McCain did. I was seriously expecting him to attack Obama on his past history the majority of this debate, but he did the opposite. Bravo.



Most of us are not denying the fact that this was McCain's best debate. What we're all agreeing upon is that McCain started off very strong putting Obama in a defensive position, but after the Ayers discussion Obama turned the tables and turned offensive in subjects like heath care, abortion, and education putting McCain into a defensive position. I fully agree that Obama should have done better in this debate, although Obama remained calm and sharp and made McCain look like a disgruntled old man. 

Now I do see McCain turning Obama's double digit lead back into a single digit lead after this debate, but from here to election day its going to be all about who has the stronger campaign and Obama leads McCain in that aspect by a large margin.

Also, look at the Fox news poll,


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> OH
> MY
> FUCKING
> GODDESS
> ...


 
Sorry but I'm overdrawn on the bank of miracles 



kakoishii said:


> lol, unfortunately for McCain it does take muc to get him to become "snide and condescending" considering he's been that way in every debate.
> 
> As for my debate highlights, I absolutely hated the part about the ad campaigns each candidate was running, it suddenly turned from an event where the potential presidential would be's tell us what they want to achieve and their policies to a "poor me, you hurt my feelings with your ads, appologize now or I won't love you anymore," this was especially apparent with McCain's reaction to the matter. The guy looked liked he was going to cry or something, and really I think it's old enough to have the gull to suck it up and acknowledge it's all politics as usual. FYI I totally lol'ed when McCain claimed all of Obama's adds were smears against his campaign and the reverse wasn't true of himself. I' seen some Obama smear ads against McCain, but I've also seen ones all about his policies and what he wishes to do, I have yet to see a McCain add where he doesn't take a jab at Obama at least once.
> 
> ...


 
Eh the moderator was okay.

I didn't like getting into the who wronged who part either, but I thought Obama handled it incredibly well given that he basically said 'look this is stupid let's talk about the issues'


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I just got back from my class's debrief. And I can fairly and honestly say that I am voting for Nader.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 15, 2008)

I missed it, youtube ftw


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 15, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> OH
> MY
> FUCKING
> GODDESS
> ...




Not a proof that BI'S God is fail, just a proof that BI's views are made of fail.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Well, I just got back from my class's debrief. And I can fairly and honestly say that I am voting for Nader.



So I'm guessing you don't find nether candidates very appealing then.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Well, I just got back from my class's debrief. *And I can fairly and honestly say that I am voting for Nader. *



Which only meant something back in 2000.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Oct 15, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlrf32JI708[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

drache said:


> Sorry but I'm overdrawn on the bank of miracles


I have miracles enough for tonight with those pools 




drache said:


> Eh the moderator was okay.


Agree.
The second debate's one was shitty.



drache said:


> I didn't like getting into the who wronged who part either, but I thought Obama handled it incredibly well given that he basically said 'look this is stupid let's talk about the issues'


I actually felt like if i was watching a predient while he was talking.
Did someone feel the same?


----------



## Grandia (Oct 15, 2008)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> His facial expressions got a little annoying after awhile. He seemed to look haughty and came off complacent.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 15, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlrf32JI708[/YOUTUBE]​



I enjoyed it....


----------



## Garlock (Oct 15, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlrf32JI708[/YOUTUBE]​



THIS LOOKS LIKE IT HAS BEEN SHOOPED ON FINALCUTPROHD! - Believe It!


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 15, 2008)

ahahahahha! Poor McFossil, he looks lost. The retirement home is that way sir.


----------



## Helix (Oct 15, 2008)

BlueNinja44 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlrf32JI708[/YOUTUBE]​



That..was.. disgusting?


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Oct 15, 2008)

*
This debate, with the way the candidates handled themselves, reminded me of Kennedy and Nixon. Obama handled himself with style. McCain looked scared and jumped on the attack too much. It's pretty obvious to me that I'd rather have Obama in office.*


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 15, 2008)

Who in hell will enable the F******* pool! 

*Flogs*


----------



## drache (Oct 15, 2008)

I see your lost mccain and raise you a creepy mccain

*Link Removed*


----------



## Grandia (Oct 15, 2008)

Inuyasha said:


> *
> 
> This debate, with the way the candidates handled themselves, reminded me of Kennedy and Nixon. Obama handled himself with style. McCain looked scared and jumped on the attack too much. It's pretty obvious to me that I'd rather have Obama in office.*



One more


----------



## Garlock (Oct 16, 2008)

McFrankenstein you say?!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2008)

drache said:


> I see your lost mccain and raise you a creepy mccain
> 
> *Link Removed*



He looks like Col. Clink.


----------



## Maximus (Oct 16, 2008)

I am Democratic but more of an independent,

and I think McCain won this debate. Obama wasn't specific like last couple of times when he was emphasizing and re-emphasizing hi policies in how it they affect people like us. They were demostrated very few times albeit the questions didn't gear toward that all the time as well. To me that was critical.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

*


drache said:



			I see your lost mccain and raise you a creepy mccain

Link Removed

Click to expand...




Grandia said:



			One more
		
Click to expand...


ROFL. 
And think... 
This may be the next President of the United States...
It was real guys, but I'm moving to Canada.
*


----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

Inuyasha said:


> *ROFL. *
> *And think... *
> *This may be the next President of the United States...*
> *It was real guys, but I'm moving to Canada.*


 
McCain's not even going to come close to winning.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)

Maximus said:


> Obama wasn't specific like last couple of times when he was emphasizing and re-emphasizing hi policies in how it they affect people like us...........To me that was critical.



You mean McCain was "specific" with his policies?


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 16, 2008)

speaking of Canada...
This brings to mind the part of the debate about health care where McCain criticized Obama's plan and told people if that's what they want they should move to England or Canada...he might as well have added all the other first world countries while he was at it. Just what was his point, America's too good to give its people universal health care? His arguments against Obama's health care plan just keep getting thinner and thinner.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> Just what was his point, America's too good to give its people universal health care? .


Nop.
The big fishes from Health Insurances are too fat and too rich to let it be.



> McCain's not even going to come close to winning.


It is interesting to see how agressive strategies don't usually work.

Here in Spain in the last elections, the right party, in the opposition did 4 years of corrosive strategies, even while in the presidential race, and they absolutly failed.

And now it happened again with McCain.

And there is another question that comes to my mind?
Who is the main responsible of the agressive and corrosive strategy of republicans? McCain or Palin?


----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

^

unforunately they've worked in the past here, 2004 and 2000 is proof of that


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

*


drache said:



			McCain's not even going to come close to winning.
		
Click to expand...


I remember saying that same thing to my parents eight years ago in reference to old Dubya. And he won even after losing the popular vote. So it's possible. No matter how unlikely it seems.*


----------



## Draffut (Oct 16, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> In terms of Presentation, and of Command and Assertion, McCain won hands down...I'm not gonna dispute that...McCAin just stomped all over Obama about the "repudiation" bullshit...and Obama let him roll over him...MCCain was so much more aggressive and offensive, and Obama just let McCAin get free hits...
> 
> Obama was too gentle, too soft on McCain's responses...especially where MccAin demanded OBama to repudiate what Jon Lewis Said about McCain and Palin being compared to the racist George Wallace back in the 60s...McCain wanted an aplogy from OBama from statement made from somebody OUTSIDE Obama's campaign staff....
> 
> ...



Looks like the post BI should have made, if he had a few brain cells to slap together.

Except the last line obviously.


----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

Inuyasha said:


> *I remember saying that same thing to my parents eight years ago in reference to old Dubya. And he won even after losing the popular vote. So it's possible. No matter how unlikely it seems.*


 
McCain is trailing Obama in Florida, Ohio, New Mexico, Virginia, Colorado, Iowa and New Hampshire. These are all states Bush won, some of them by over 10 points.

McCain is either tied or leads with the margin of error in West Virginia, North Carolina, Indiana, Nevada and Missouri.

As it is Obama is going to start with ~250 EVs as McCain's not managed to put a single Kerry state in play.

that means he needs about 20 Evs to win, if you do the math there's 21 combinations to get the EVs Obama needs.

McCain only have 7 ways to win.

And that's not taking into account the polls, McCain's lost Iowa and New Mexico and losing alot of those other states badly too.

McCain has a chance according to statistics, but the polls are against him.

With Bush, well Bush always had the lead.

edit:  I should add I'm actually making it sound more favorableto McCain then it is, there is at least 2 states he absolutely has to win Ohio and Florida as those are instant wins for Obama.

And he currently trails in both and they're hell of expensive to compete in.


----------



## Blargal (Oct 16, 2008)

McCain was on the offense in this one, big time. Still feel as tho Obama handled it very well, if I really want to nitpick and set policies aside tho....

McCain is not my friend, as he tends to begin everything with "My friends".
McCain can stop blinking, its like mores code. *WINK, WINK... BLINK, BLINK*
McCain can stop the childish facial expressions.

Obama and his ANDS, AND, AND, AND, ANNNDDD, AANNNDD, AND, and thats all I have to say about that.

Relax, take a drag on a few joints like Obama seemed to have did and stay the course.

Ya, debate was boring : \


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2008)

What about McCain's own state?  They aren't too keen on smugness.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 16, 2008)

I think we know how much of a flip flop McCain looks like now fter this one... Lets see how he handles Letterman tomorrow


----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What about McCain's own state? They aren't too keen on smugness.


 
It's rare for the candidate to not carry his own state, of course it happened to Gore in 2000 but then Tennesse is rather conservative.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> What about McCain's own state?  They aren't too keen on smugness.



Real Clear Politics can help you on that.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Oct 16, 2008)

*


drache said:



			McCain is trailing Obama in Florida, Ohio, New Mexico, Virginia, Colorado, Iowa and New Hampshire. These are all states Bush won, some of them by over 10 points.

McCain is either tied or leads with the margin of error in West Virginia, North Carolina, Indiana, Nevada and Missouri.

As it is Obama is going to start with ~250 EVs as McCain's not managed to put a single Kerry state in play.

that means he needs about 20 Evs to win, if you do the math there's 21 combinations to get the EVs Obama needs.

McCain only have 7 ways to win.

And that's not taking into account the polls, McCain's lost Iowa and New Mexico and losing alot of those other states badly too.

McCain has a chance according to statistics, but the polls are against him.

With Bush, well Bush always had the lead.
		
Click to expand...


That's all well and good. Statistics are great.
I'm just saying, it's not over yet. There's still plenty of time for surprise.

I personally don't want McCain to win, and I'm glad he's suffering. I'd like to slap him in the face, I just think it'd kill him.

Anyways, anything could happen. It's not over.*


----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

Inuyasha said:


> *That's all well and good. Statistics are great.*
> *I'm just saying, it's not over yet. There's still plenty of time for surprise.*
> 
> *I personally don't want McCain to win, and I'm glad he's suffering. I'd like to slap him in the face, I just think it'd kill him.*
> ...


 
Agreed and I'm not suggesting people should relax, if anything now's the time for some anvils, bricks, whatever. (yes I'm vindictive)

I was merely pointing out that McCain isn't just facing an uphill climb, he's facing a mountain of an uphill climb.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 16, 2008)

^ bricks huh? Not a bad idea, afterall his mortal clock is probably nearing it's end, what do you think his chances would be if suddenly became bed ridden in these last few days?


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 16, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> ^ bricks huh? Not a bad idea, afterall his mortal clock is probably nearing it's end, what do you think his chances would be if suddenly became bed ridden in these last few days?



God forbid that were to happen we'd have Palin running around trying to order people if that were to happen.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> God forbid that were to happen we'd have Palin running around trying to order people if that were to happen.



Why is that a bad thing? Makes it even less likely that she'll end up anywhere near the White House.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 16, 2008)

drache said:


> Agreed and I'm not suggesting people should relax, if anything now's the time for some anvils, bricks, whatever. (yes I'm vindictive)
> 
> I was merely pointing out that McCain isn't just facing an uphill climb, he's facing a mountain of an uphill climb.



Tomorrow will make it worse. He faces Jews and jokes on Letterman!


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Why is that a bad thing? Makes it even less likely that she'll end up anywhere near the White House.



Palin's ignorance only tells me that she'd try to run for president in place of McCain. But don't worry it would probably never work unless all the soccer moms in the world held every voter up on voting day.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Oct 16, 2008)

Why is the poll closed?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2008)

lol @ McCain Pain pic! does this mean that Palin is Konan?


----------



## fxu (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Lezard Valeth (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm prolly biased but I didn't see anything that could turn the tides in this debate.


It's over we won!!!


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2008)

I couldn't watch the debate, was it another snoozefest or was there a clear winner?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

the only way obama will lose now is by assassination, or terrorism


----------



## BeyonderZ (Oct 16, 2008)

McCain did an amazing job last night. The only thing obama could even do the whole time was say McCain ran negative ads. Ironically all he did was compare McCain to Bush and When McCain said "if you want to face Bush you should have ran four years ago" lol I loved it. 

Obama has nothing new to sale anyone in the states. No one has seemed to catch on that he only tells you what you want to hear but he has NO means to do it.


----------



## BeyonderZ (Oct 16, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the only way obama will lose now is by assassination, or terrorism



Or more people vote for McCain then Obama which very well could happen. That's how this whole "voting" system works you know. 

Fact is the internet warriors would like to imagine that Obama is someone special but he has to many flaws to count. The real Americans that care for this country are voting for McCain. Internet polls don't equal real Americans.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

BeyonderZ said:


> Or more people vote for McCain then Obama which very well could happen. That's how this whole "voting" system works you know.
> 
> Fact is the internet warriors would like to imagine that Obama is someone special but he has to many flaws to count. The real Americans that care for this country are voting for McCain. Internet polls don't equal real Americans.



dude, all the polls show obama leading by huge margins. there is already early voting in many states. get off the crack pipe


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 16, 2008)

Just watched the debate. Fucking win for Obama  Joe the plumber totally pwnt McBush


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah the joe the plumber thing is simply bizarre

its one of those random mini issues the right wing obssesses about and tries to make some kind of huge important thing over


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2008)

Joe the Plumber just might be the swing vote that decides it all.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey can someone unlock the polls now please?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey can someone unlock the polls now please?



Joe the Plumber hasn't voted yet, though.

Would you take away Joe the Plumber's vote, Blaze?


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Joe the Plumber hasn't voted yet, though.
> 
> Would you take away Joe the Plumber's vote, Blaze?



Aaaaah boo-hoo 

That old man had his chance and he blew it


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 16, 2008)

In all honesty, Barack didn't need to be on the offensive.


All he had to do was not slip up/look horrible, and he did that.

McCain needed a wtf curbstomp last night to win back voters from Obama's side, and he didn't get that. He needed an overwhelming majority of people to think he won, and I don't think that he got the stomp he needed.

Barack just needed to NOT look bad, and it's way easier to stay ahead than to make a comeback.

I just love that "ZERO?" Expression.

Zero? This is madness?

Madness? THIS IS OBAMA!


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Hey can someone unlock the polls now please?



No one thinks either won apparently.


----------



## Kira (Oct 16, 2008)

Those pics 

Seems that Obama has won this debate based on a variety of polls. He's definitely the favourite to win now but anything can happen in politics.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)

BeyonderZ said:


> Or more people vote for McCain then Obama which very well could happen. That's how this whole "voting" system works you know.



Not necessarily.
You know how it works "this whole voting system" of America: the most voted could not be the one elected president.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 16, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> Joe the Plumber hasn't voted yet, though.
> 
> Would you take away Joe the Plumber's vote, Blaze?



Joe the plumber isn't even registered to vote.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2008)

I would Say Obama did win this one but at the start it would seem like it was McCains.  First 20 or so minutes he was by far the better at the debate.  But then for him it went down hill real quick.  

He kept bringing up Joe the Plumber (BTW is this the same guy as Joe Six pack Palin talks about?) and Bill Aryes which became repetitive.  Then came the Abortion and health care which Obama beat McCain on  both accounts.  

Best points were for McCain when after 2 and 1/2 debates he FINALLY says that He is not BUSH although I do think Obama responded very well to that.  While for Obama it was ZERO and how he made McCain respond to that.  It could be that it was the moment were Obama finally won the Election if he had not before.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

joe the plumber is a rich mccain supporter but he cant even vote lol. what a doofus that guy is


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 16, 2008)

Poll opened. Sorry about the wait. D:

So did McCain bring up Ayers and did Obama demand death to the west yet? Anything at all noteworthy?


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats this ZERO bit about?


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Im God said:


> Whats this ZERO bit about?



When mccain brought up joe the plumber, he said that Obama would fine such small businesses for not being able to afford health care for their employees. Obama then said into the camera how much he'd fine joe: Zero. Because he wants to exempt small businesses. Mccain was totally startled and just repeated "zero?!". Epic win


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 16, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> Poll opened. Sorry about the wait. D:
> 
> So did McCain bring up Ayers and did Obama demand death to the west yet? Anything at all noteworthy?




I'll recap

McCain: I don't care about a washed up terrorist.. AYERS AYERS AYERS ACORN AYERS AYERS AYERS AYERS.... the economy?


Hi Im God said:


> Whats this ZERO bit about?



[YOUTUBE]uNzsxTj0dnM[/YOUTUBE]
McCain was wrong to state that small businessman "Joe the Plumber" would end up paying a fine if he refused to provide his workers with health insurance. Under the Obama plan, small businesses are specifically exempted from a requirement imposed on large companies that they contribute to a national health fund if they fail to make "a meaningful contribution" to their employees' health care costs.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 16, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Repub...0.jpg/print;_ylt=ArGjrvlNkS.m7BXg5GhxaKPmWMcF

check that shit out HILARIOUS yet REAL


----------



## James_L (Oct 16, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> I just love that "ZERO?" Expression.
> 
> Zero? This is madness?
> 
> Madness? THIS IS OBAMA!


Deer in the headlights 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EASpPlcVbdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's the full length video. The whole hour and half video.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 16, 2008)

If Obama doesn?t win the elections, something is wrong in USA


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 16, 2008)

Is that a LAAANDSLIIIDE I hear coming?? Obama polished the floors with McCain.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)

If Joe earns more than US$250fuckingthousands, and he is considered a "middle class" worker, i am starting to feel that i am on the poverty line.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Repub...0.jpg/print;_ylt=ArGjrvlNkS.m7BXg5GhxaKPmWMcF
> 
> check that shit out HILARIOUS yet REAL



LMFAO


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

I really liked how both of them avoided actually answering the questions.

McCain was trying to bas Obama every second, I actually feel sorry for him, he knows he lost and acts desperate.


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 16, 2008)

obama takes it all 
americans want to get rid of bush then don't elect mccain when he'll do the exact same shit
sense.


----------



## Juno (Oct 16, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N_UfQVuvXo[/YOUTUBE]

Wait, did McCain just call concerns for pregnant women's health 'extreme'?

Wow...

Obama's expression and the plumetting female opinion line kinda says it all.


----------



## muishot (Oct 16, 2008)

Seabear said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N_UfQVuvXo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Wait, did McCain just call concerns for pregnant women's health 'extreme'?
> 
> ...



I don't watch the debate on CNN because I believe the uncommitted voters' reaction to what the candidates said is nothing more than a distraction.  It distracts me from formulating my own reaction and opinion to what the candidates said.  Instead, if you follow that poll, you are kind of reacting to what those very few uncommitted voters reaction.  It is similar to how Fox News and the spin room telling you what and how to react and think about the candidates.  That poll is not even scientific because it is base on a very small sample and it is base on the feeling of Ohio voters in this debate.  I watch all the debates on PBS.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 16, 2008)

I shall watch this when I gett home but from what I hear mccbush lost it and acted like he nothing to lose making him come off like a jackass and obama was sorta calm and talked the issues but should've been a bit more offensive.

The gif's don't help him either.


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 16, 2008)

If the debate was a final chance for John McCain to put in a "game-changing" performance, he missed it. "McCain positioned himself as a far-right Republican at precisely the time Americans want to move away from far-right Republicans. Obama has cornered the market on stature, temperament, and control. Where McCain was nasty, Obama was unflappable."


----------



## KloudMunky (Oct 16, 2008)

I just can't get over the fact that McCain brought up Joe the Plumber 24 FREAKING TIMES. God, we don't care about if Joe's gonna be paying higher taxes with Obama's plan.

Also, when McCain said, "If you wanted to run against Bush, you should have ran four years ago" that was pretty stupid. Does McCain even realize that he supports over 90 PERCENT of George Bush's policies statisticly? (BTW That was basically Obama's counter)

Also, McCain said that Joe the Plumber would pay big fines with Obama's plan. Observe:

OBAMA: You know what, Joe? With my plan your fine will be ZERO.

MCCAIN: Zero?!?

Sore one for the Obama Supporters.


----------



## Hi Im God (Oct 16, 2008)

We are not racists I support everyone of my supporters they are they best better then obama supporters even.  I can't be helped over fringe members but damn it we are not racist hillbillys.

By the way this is what Obama will do to the country!!1


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Im God said:


> We are not racists I support everyone of my supporters they are they best better then obama supporters even.  I can't be helped over fringe members but damn it we are not racist hillbillys.
> 
> By the way this is what Obama will do to the country!!1


ZOMG U RASCIST!

BETTERER TEN MCCAINS DUST BUUCCZ!!!!11111


----------



## Psycho (Oct 16, 2008)

mccain fails as a candidate, he spends to much time atacking his oponent and not enough talking about his plans for the US

obama won, big time


----------



## muishot (Oct 16, 2008)

In all three debates, McCain keeps throwing out lies about Obama's economic policies even after Obama had disputed them.  Even just second after Obama had lay out his plan in details for the voters to see about his policies and McCain still come back with the same lies about Obama's plans.  It looks to me like McCain doesn't even paying attention to what Obama just said.  Or is it that he refuse to listen to what Obama said and keep attacking Obama's plans with lies and hope that it will sway the voters into believing it.  Unfortunately for him, Obama is so calm and collective that he is able to deflect all those lies and eloquently explains his policies in a coherent manner.  So Obama is making McCain looks bad for the poor attempts to spread lies about Obama's policies.  And twice (I believe) in that debate McCain acknowledge the eloquence of Obama.  It is as if he is conceding that Obama is doing a much better job at presenting his policies to the public.  By acknowledging Obama's eloquence, McCain is also admitting that he had fail to compete with Obama in their Economic and other domestic policies.  In other words, Obama has better Policies than McCain.  But McCain is a shrewd politician, he is trying to turn a what is a major strength of Obama (eloquence) into a weakness.  He likes to spin it that way but I think McCain failed to do so.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 16, 2008)

Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.

HE LIES!

Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.


----------



## Juno (Oct 16, 2008)

21 mentions of Joe the Plumber? That needs looking into.



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> On the day after Mr Wurzelbacher's name came up in the debate, the US media dug into his background and discovered that he is a registered Republican, and that in 2007 the state of Ohio was forced to claim $1,182.98 in unpaid taxes from him.
> 
> A search of the register of plumbers in Ohio also revealed that Mr Wurzelbacher does not have a state plumber's licence.



Surprise suprise. Not a plumber, not a democrat. Just a tax evader. 



muishot said:


> I don't watch the debate on CNN because I believe the uncommitted voters' reaction to what the candidates said is nothing more than a distraction.  It distracts me from formulating my own reaction and opinion to what the candidates said.  Instead, if you follow that poll, you are kind of reacting to what those very few uncommitted voters reaction.  It is similar to how Fox News and the spin room telling you what and how to react and think about the candidates.  That poll is not even scientific because it is base on a very small sample and it is base on the feeling of Ohio voters in this debate.  I watch all the debates on PBS.



I'm not concerned about that as much as I'm concerned about what McCain just said after Obama said the only exception to a ban on late-term abortion should be in cases where the mother's health and life is at risk... 

_'That's the extreme pro-abortion position, quote: "health"'_

Which is crazy. He called Obama an extremist for holding onto the ONE mainstream belief that people on both sides of issue agree on - abortion should be available to women whose health is at risk. Not even Palin denies that, and she's considered pretty extreme in her abortion views.


----------



## Killa Cam (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ~M~ (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



Everyone is a liar.


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



OMG Laura Ingraham just said that! 

And O'Reilly is defending Obama. 

What has this world come to?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I lied about Obama's connection with ACORN, and I lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> I LIE!
> 
> I am a liar. You cannot trust me to do anything that I say.



Fixed, you butthurt conservative


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



Do you think you somehow win something by deceiving yourself?


----------



## hammer (Oct 16, 2008)

What are you ganna do if Obama beats yo ass in a debate? you ganna do nothing you ganna die


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> Do you think you somehow win something by deceiving yourself?



Anyone else find it apropos that Believe It! is part of the "Haku Was a Girl" fanclub?


----------



## hammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Anyone else find it apropos that Believe It! is part of the "Haku Was a Girl" fanclub?



 15 members


----------



## Amaretti (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Anyone else find it apropos that Believe It! is part of the "Haku Was a Girl" fanclub?



To be fair, he only believes that because it's the only thing that keeps him sane. If he admits Haku is male, that means admitting his favourite manga is homoerotic.

Which is fine, as long as no one shows him that chapter where Sasuke gets naked with the gay kid.














*Spoiler*: __ 









Oops.
_
Disclaimer: I take full responsibility for the damage done to BI's psyche. Though I swear some of it was like that before I got here._


----------



## hammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> To be fair, he only believes that because it's the only thing that keeps him sane. If he admits Haku is male, that means admitting his favourite manga is homoerotic.
> 
> Which is fine, as long as no one shows him that chapter where Sasuke gets naked with the gay kid.
> 
> ...



 lol.


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Anyone else find it apropos that Believe It! is part of the "Haku Was a Girl" fanclub?



Are you alleging homosexual tendencies?


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Are you alleging homosexual tendencies?


They should be transexual tendences, i guess...


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> They should be transexual tendences, i guess...



I also knew he was into that. pek


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## drache (Oct 16, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.


 
So obviously McCain won and will win in November right?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 16, 2008)

Obama won.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 16, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> OMG Laura Ingraham just said that!
> *
> And O'Reilly is defending Obama. *
> 
> What has this world come to?



Say it ain't so


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

Diceman said:


> Say it ain't so



I wish I wasn't so lazy to hit the record button on my remote.

It was amazing. O'Reilly has never been so fair and balanced and he is BY FAR one of the fairer on Fox News believe it or not! 

Perhaps the world really is ending.


----------



## hammer (Oct 16, 2008)

Diceman said:


> Say it ain't so *Joe*




fixed 
Obama won lawl my grandma said mccain wanted to say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



^ (use bro)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Diceman said:


> Say it ain't so



It's a brave new world we live in. First O'Reilly defending Obama.

Plus Fox News has done televised interviews with the Socialist Party presidential candidate not once, but twice! in the past week. 

Next water will start floating uphill, fire will burn in cartwheel shapes and MTV will start playing music again.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 16, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> I wish I wasn't so lazy to hit the record button on my remote.
> 
> It was amazing. O'Reilly has never been so fair and balanced and he is BY FAR one of the fairer on Fox News believe it or not!
> 
> Perhaps the world really is ending.



What are the odds that they may have miscalculated the 2012 thingy?


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

Diceman said:


> What are the odds that they may have miscalculated the 2012 thingy?



Seriously. A fair O'Reilly? It's like an oxymoron.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2008)

II Xion II said:
			
		

> *And O'Reilly is defending Obama.
> *



OH 

MY 

GOD!  

It is truly the end of the world now


----------



## Stalin (Oct 16, 2008)

The flying spaghetti monster is coming to claim his children!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's a brave new world we live in. First O'Reilly defending Obama.
> 
> Plus Fox News has done televised interviews with the Socialist Party presidential candidate not once, but twice! in the past week.
> 
> Next water will start floating uphill, fire will burn in cartwheel shapes and *MTV will start playing music again.*



You speak nonsense!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You speak nonsense!



A brave new world my friend, a brave new world. I expect the Second Coming will soon follow.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> It's a brave new world we live in. First O'Reilly defending Obama.
> 
> Plus Fox News has done televised interviews with the Socialist Party presidential candidate not once, but twice! in the past week.
> 
> Next water will start floating uphill, fire will burn in cartwheel shapes and *MTV will start playing music again*.



STOP! 

YOU SPEAK LIES! 

LIES!


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> STOP!
> 
> YOU SPEAK LIES!
> 
> LIES!



It's the word of Dog, I swear.


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

lol

Anybody watching McCain at the Roast tonight? 

He is honestly being fucking hilarious.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 16, 2008)

Seabear said:


> 21 mentions of Joe the Plumber? That needs looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McCain pals around with tax evaders.


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

P.S. McCain was funnier than Obama at the Roast. 

Far better!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2008)

according to cnn obama won


----------



## Xion (Oct 16, 2008)

According to NF he won as well.

Vhat a tweest!


----------



## drache (Oct 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> P.S. McCain was funnier than Obama at the Roast.
> 
> Far better!


 
I'm sorry but no, the whole my real middle name is Steve just blew McCain away.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 17, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.




Using that logic, why do you trust the teachings of Peter? Was he not the "rock" on which Christ established your hallowed Church? He was a liar.

And what about David, described by your god as "a man after my own heart?" He was a _major_ liar.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 17, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> lol
> 
> Anybody watching McCain at the Roast tonight?
> 
> He is honestly being fucking hilarious.



Obama won the roast. I lol'd at the Superman reference.


----------



## muishot (Oct 17, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



You only know a little bit of the picture about ACORN.  You only hear about ACORN through the attacks of the McCain's campaign and come to a conclusion.  And the media didn't provide you with a full picture into the so call "scandal" by ACORN.  Yes there is no debate that ACORN has turn in a few suspicious voter's registrations. 

But ACORN has no choice but to turn them in.  ACORN is required by Federal Laws to turn in every voter's registration it received.  When ACORN received those registrations, it divided them into three piles: 1) The good one or legitimate, the okay pile that still needs further verification, and the suspicious pile or the pile that has the name of Mickey Mouse or dead people.  

*However, even knowing that those people are not existing or outright bad ones, they still required by Federal Laws to turn them in.  ACORN cannot just throw them away.  * 

And please do tell the extend of OBAMA's relationship with ACORN if you know more than what has already been know.  Why keep it a secret?  You should be telling us the major scandalous relationship between Obama and ACORN because you want us Obama's supporters to vote for McCain, right?  Why keep us in the dark and have us continue to support and vote for Obama comes election days?  It doesn't make any sense to me.  Same thing the Born Alive Infant Act.


----------



## SeventhDan (Oct 17, 2008)

Should Obama win it will be very interesting to watch the Democratic Party spend America into perminant insolvency. How can Obama support his agenda on the continued un-backed printing of money?

*"Weinmar Amerika kommt"*

America will enter an age of hyper-inflation under Obama. The war will be lost. Prices will soar and industry will abandon the country thanks to the left-wing Democrat's war against American business. I can't wait to hear business respond to Obama's threats of taking away their benefits if they don't stay here to wallow in high taxes, penalties, criminal unions and Obama's fascist health care....the words will be short, blunt and simple....

Fuck you mein fuher!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2008)

Not you again...


----------



## sadated_peon (Oct 17, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> I can't wait to hear business respond to Obama's threats of taking away their benefits if they don't stay here.



How do you define benefits!?!?!?!

Because to me a benefits is NOT *GUARANTEED* TO YOU. If you want the benefit of American government for your business, then you will have to CONTRIBUTE to the american government. 

Your idea of cooperate WELFARE for companies OUTSIDE the US is a true measure of your hypocrisy and idiocy.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 17, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> Should Obama win it will be very interesting to watch the Democratic Party spend America into perminant insolvency. How can Obama support his agenda on the continued un-backed printing of money?
> 
> *"Weinmar Amerika kommt"*
> 
> ...



Tell me this smart one, with our economy as bad as it is, what the hell do we have to gain by "winning" the war. Also how do we "win" the war, all I hear McCain say is we will stay there until we win, no strategy on how to win. He also says he knows how to catch Osama Bin Ladan, don' you think he should of informed his friends in power so they can catch him now instead of saving him for his own glory.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 17, 2008)

O'Reilly defending Obama?

IT'S THE MARK OF THE BEAST!


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 17, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Obama won the roast. I lol'd at the Superman reference.



I'd say it was kinda equal tbh, I lol'd kinda hard at both of em..


----------



## Toby (Oct 17, 2008)

SeventhDan, this may shock you, but some of us who support Obama actually do research issues, and according to , his economic plan is sufficiently better at solving US financial turmoil than that of McCain's, most notably in the case of US foreign debt because he wants to redeploy troops  to Afghanistan instead.

Instead of a tl;dr, read the report. If you can't grapple with the numbers then stop bringing up the issue.


----------



## Bender (Oct 17, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not you again...





And here I thought dealing with Republican was a pain in the butt, now we have yet another headache.


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 17, 2008)

put youtube or other links to roast up plz.

Kthnx.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 17, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



Believe It!, You are in denial. Obama gave you and millions of Americans a clear and true answer. Butyour natural insecurties just can't register the facts...so, now, you are confused, depressed, and truly uneasy about accepting the fact that Obama will win the election. 

That's o.k B.I...it's understandable, most closeted people such as yourselves go through denial when experiencing such a traumatic revelation.  

But I think I can help you B.I...
I can help you cope with your acceptance of Obama's inevitable victory..

.it's gonna be hard, but I really don't want you to be in denial 

B.I,,just accept it...accept Obama as your next president...

go on....say it to yourself....*"OBAMA WILL BE MY NEXT PRESIDENT...AND I HAVE NOTHING TO BE SCARED OF!"*...I want you to say that dozens of times loud and proud, because the more you accept the inevitable the less self-destruction you will go through...

Obama's your next president B.I....just accept it...don't deny it...the more accept it...the more you shall rejoice!!!!


----------



## Psycho (Oct 17, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Obama lied about his connection with ACORN, and he lied about the reason he voted against the Born Alive Infant Protection Act.
> 
> HE LIES!
> 
> Obama is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.



ok, two can play this game

Belive it! lied about his etnicity, and he lied about his I.Q..

HE LIES!

Believe it! is a liar. We cannot trust him to do anything that he says.

show me proof of obama's lies, bause he seems rather verosimilar to me

but first, show me proof of your truth, cause you lack verosimility


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 17, 2008)

BI!?

A LIAR!?

NO WAI!!


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 17, 2008)

It's said that children and madmen don't lie.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 17, 2008)

EpsyloN said:


> It's said that children and madmen don't lie.



That's a dirty lie.


----------



## Xion (Oct 17, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> BI!?
> 
> A LIAR!?
> 
> NO WAI!!



Do not confuse lying with ignorance.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 18, 2008)

~M~ said:
			
		

> Everyone is a liar.



I'm not. I always tell the truth, even when I lie.



			
				II Xion II said:
			
		

> OMG Laura Ingraham just said that!



Yes... Laura Ingraham does copy from my posts quite a bit, though it is possible that she simply came to the same conclusion I did...

...this time. 

She has copied from me before though. Believe it!



			
				II Xion II said:
			
		

> And O'Reilly is defending Obama.



Yeah, he's a moderate clown. Dr. Savage named him the leprachuan, and he pwned him on his own show.



			
				II Xion II said:
			
		

> What has this world come to?



It will get a whole lot worse if Obama is elected.


----------



## Xion (Oct 18, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Yeah, he's a moderate clown. Dr. Savage named him the leprachuan, and he pwned him on his own show.



Dr. Savage?

Does he hold his doctorate in Ignorance and is his alma mater Christians and Dinosaurs Coexistence University?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 18, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I'm not. I always tell the truth, even when I lie.



You must be a joke account. There's no way you can be serious about this.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes he is serious, that's what's sad. If you call him out on his lies Believe it! will respond with the BS noted above.
Let's just accept one fact: If McCain had responded to each question with a blank stare and the word "Duhhhh," for his entire length of time (occasionally drooling) then BI would be declaring him the winner. If Obama had driven McCain to tears then BI would be declaring McCain the winner. If McCain, after one of Obama's answers said "Alright, I'm convinced. He'd make the better President. Nobody should vote for me," shook Obama's hand and walked off the stage then BI would declaring McCain the winner. If McCain showed up an hour late drunk and slurred his way through several insults to Obama, the moderator, the audience and the American then BI would be declaring McCain the winner.

One thing that I have learned about BI over my years here is that he is immune to reality. He lives in his own little fantasy world, which bears little resemblance to our own and he's quite happy there, because reality continually disagrees with him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2008)

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Oct 18, 2008)

So very true. Love the Malcolm X avatar, btw.


----------



## EpsyloN (Oct 18, 2008)

View Poll Results: Who won this debate?
Obama 		77 	87.50%
McCain 		11 	12.50%


----------

